# Aromanian: conjugation of mãc



## Whodunit

Hello, 

I hope someone who has got some knowledge of Aromanian could help me conjugate the verb "mãc" in the present and future tense. As far as I know, the future is usually formed by the invariable particle "va" (an old remnant of the verb "vrea" meaning "to want to") and the subjunctive mood. However, I have no idea how the subjunctive of "mãc" should look like, since I consider it an irregular verb.

Thank you all very much in advance.


----------



## OldAvatar

See some examples of Aromanian conjugations here.
_măcare (infinitive form)_ is a variation of a mânca - mâncare (to eat). I'll come back when I figure out a correct conjugation, if not a native speaker will help us out.


----------



## Whodunit

OldAvatar said:


> See some examples of Aromanian conjugations here.



Sorry, but I can't open that pdf file. It's just loading, but not working.



> _măcare (infinitive form)_ is a variation of a mânca - mâncare (to eat). I'll come back when I figure out a correct conjugation, if not a native speaker will help us out.



I guess we don't have a native Aromanian speaker in the forum, but hope springs eternal. 

Anyway, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## OldAvatar

I'll try to come up with some examples. But we'll still have to wait until a native speaker will confirm the corectness of such a try.

*Indicative present
*Io măcu
Tu măcă
El/Ea măcă
Noi măcăm
Voi măcatsi
Ei măcă

*Future indicative + Subjunctive*
Io va-s măcu
Tu va-s măcă
El/Ea va-s măcă
Noi va-s măcăm
Voi va-s măcatsi
Ei va-s măcă

See wiki.

Best regards!


----------



## Whodunit

OldAvatar said:


> See wiki.



Although I can't find a conjugation pattern like that on Wikipedia, I believe you, since Aromanian seems quite similar to Romanian after all.

Of course, a confirmation by a native speaker of Aromanian would be advantageous, but it's ok as it is. 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

